# My (ever growing) Collection



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

After taking a new order today from Polished Bliss, I thought I should "sort out" my "Collection" thread

Thought we could have a thread to see who has what, and maybe, even watch people's collections grow. Since joining DW, my collection has grown..... a lot!

Ok, so here's is the kit I ordered from Rubbish Boys










Since then, I've decided to sort out my collection, and also added some cheapo brushes aswell. Here's some more:









(told you they was cheap )

Then sorted out my old AutoGlym stuff:



















Snow Foam:









Swissvax Brushes:










Feel so soft  Much better than using paint brushes I guess . Will try them 2moz as should be sorting mates car

More stuff to add to my list:










Got my order from Polished Bliss at 9:30 this morning (6/6/09)










Just taken delivery of my order from CG today (3rd July 09)

Got my order from Chemical Guys today....










Contains the following:

2 buckets with Grit Guards & Lids
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
CG Jumbo Purple Clay
CG Lube
CG Silk Shine Dressing 
CG Ultra Plush Drying Towel










Should also contain a CG Gerbil Wheel Brush, but he forgot it, and sending first thing 2moz 

Think that's about it.

My collection is made up of the following:

Cleaners, Waxes & Dressers

2 x CG buckets with Grit Guards & Lids
1 x Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild 250ml
1 x Bilt-Hamber Auto-wash 300ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Car Wash 1.89 ltr.
1 x Surfex HD 1 Ltr
2 x Daisy APC 2 ltr
1 x Mark V Showroom Finish Quick Detailer.
1 x Bilt-Hamber Auto-clay
1 x CG Jumbo Purple Clay
1 x CG Lube 16oz
1 x Dodo Juice Lime Prime paint cleanser.
1 x Dodo Juice Banana Armour.
1 x Dodo Juice Orange Crush (panel pot)
1 x Dodo Juice Supernatural (panel pot)
1 x Colly 476s
1 x Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical 500ml
1 x CG Silk Shine Dressing 16oz
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Tech Wax 532ml
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Glass Cleaner 710ml
1 x Mark V Windows Sheen 500ml
1 x Mark V California Dressing 500ml
1 x Mark V Qwik Solv Tar and Glue remover 500ml
1 x Poorboys Wheel Sealant 227g
1 x Wonder Clean Leather & Vinyl Cleaner 300ml
1 x Zym0l Leather Cleaner
1 x Zym0l Leather Conditioner
1 x 250ml bottle of klenzol
1 x Small bottle of Glisten
1 x 250ml Halfords Rain Repelant 
1 x Megs Nxt Generation Metal Polysh
1 x AutoSol
1 x Megs Gold Class Wheel brush
2 x 5Liter Auto Rae-Chem Snow Foam
1 x Auto Rae Foam Lancer
1 x Autobrite Very Cherry wheel cleaner 5L

Pads & Polishes

Rubbish Boys Deluxe Rotary Pad Kit:
1 x Ultra soft backing plate (125mm)
1 x Soft backing plate (75mm)
1 x Orange waffle polishing pad (150mm)
1 x Red waffle finishing pad (150mm)
1 x Orange polishing/cutting pad (100mm)
1 x Red finishing pad (100mm)
1 x Blue polishing pad (100mm)
1 x Orange waffle polishing pad (80mm)
1 x Red waffle finishing pad (80mm)
1 x Soft Finishing Pad (160mm)
1 x Menzerna 135 mm Compounding Pad
1 x Menzerna 135 mm Polishing Pad
1 x Menzerna 135 mm Finishing Pad
1 x Menzerna 80 mm Compounding Pad
1 x Menzerna 80 mm Polishing Pad
1 x Menzerna 80 mm Finishing Pad

1 x Menzerna RD3.02 250 ml
1 x Menzerna 203S 250 ml
1 x Menzerna 85RE 250 ml
1 x Mark V Uno 473ml
1 x Mark V Glisten 50ml
1 x Mark V IP200 50ml
1 x Mark V Dazzle 50ml 
1 x Mark V Qwik Kut 350 50ml
1 x Mark V Phase V 50ml
1 x Mark V Mystique 50ml
1 x Meguiars Triple Duty Detail Brush
2 x Meguiars Unigrit 2000
2 x Meguiars Unigrit 3000

Mitts, Towels, Brushes & Misc

2 x Rubbish Boys Lambswool Wash Mitt
2 x Merino Wool Wash Mitt
1 x Megs Lambswool Wash Mitts.
1 x BIG Microfibre Drying Towel.
1 x Rubbish Boys Super Plush Drying Towel.
1 x Dodo Juice Mint Merkin - Glass Cloth 
6 x Microfibre detailing/work towels.
3 x Microfibre ultra plush buffing towel.
2 x Foam Applicators.
1 x Megs Nxt Gen Foam Applicator.
2 x Noodle Mitts
20+ x "Cheap" Microfibres 
5 x Swissvax Brushes (various sizes)
1 x 1/2" Paintbrush
1 x 3/4" Paintbrush
Several Cotton Buds
2 x Big Buckets
4 x Large Wilkos Spray Bottles 
2 x Large "Aldi" Microfibre Towels 
1 x Large Wilkos Pressure Spray Bottle
1 x Interior brush
2 x Toothbrush 
1 x Soft brush for tyre
1 x Large Soft brush for innner alloys
1 x Large Stiff brush for arches
2 x Halfords wheel brushes
1 x Karcher K2 Pressure Washer
1 x Flymo Scriocco Leaf Blower

"Old" AG Stuff

2 x 1liter AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
2 x 325ml AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
1 x 1liter AG Clean Wheels
2 x 325ml AG Super Resin Polish
1 x 500ml AG Super Resin Polish
1 x 500ml AG Extra Gloss Protection
1 x 500ml AG Ultra Deep Shine
1 x 500ml AG Aqua Wax
1 x 500ml AG Instant Tyre Dressing
2 x 500ml AG Fast Glass
1 x 325ml AG Car Glass Polish
1 x 500ml AG Vinyl & Rubber Care

All put away neatly










Think that that's it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Santa's grotto!! lol 

Nice collection mate, you have more than me! :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha, been collecting all that since my first order from Rubbish Boys in October (minus the AG stuff)

It doesn't look a lot, but when you write it all in a list, it makes you realise LMAO. Forgot about some stuff until I read the list. Still not tried some stuff yet, such as Mark V Klensol that I've had since Oct, and a few of the sample polishes LMAO


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice collection and something for everthing...........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

good collection there mate:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Good collection there Mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers all.

Matt: I eventually used that colly wax the other day on my mates bonnet......... went on lovely!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> cheers all.
> 
> Matt: I eventually used that colly wax the other day on my mates bonnet......... went on lovely!


Glad you liked it


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

That is one serious collection of products you have there matey :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella

Got more coming soon from Chemical Guys, and may speak with Ben soon frmo Rubbish Boys as I want more Dodo stuff


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Great collection there mate, the Megs wheel brush will last a week if your lucky though, would recommend the EZ brush


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine actually broke a few weeks ago! Bought it in October. Felt "flimsy" from day one TBH! Tell a lie, it was quite stiff, but after a few uses, you can feel the difference.

Got a "Gerbil Wheel Brush" coming from Chemical Guys. Something new to try


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not bad not bad!

why cant "normal" people see its a terrible addiction?

:lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha

set up a NHS support group for us


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Picked up a few things direct from Dodo Juice at GTi Inters:

Dodo Juice Orange Crush (panel pot)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (panel pot)
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin - Glass Cloth 

Still waiting for my order fro Chemical Guys


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Got my order from Chemical Guys today....










Contains the following:

2 buckets with Grit Guards & Lids
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
CG Jumbo Purple Clay
CG Lube
CG Silk Shine Dressing 
CG Ultra Plush Drying Towel










Should also contain a CG Gerbil Wheel Brush, but he forgot it, and sending first thing 2moz 

:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a very comprehensive collection, I thought I was bad with purchases!!

Glad to see I just have a mild case of ODAD (Obsessive Detailing Acquisition Disorder), everything has a name these days, doesn't it:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Lovely collection and like the buckets :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

That must have cost a fortune, nice collection


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice collection there :thumb:.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers lads

illegalhunter: yeah, i've spent a small fortune on it! I'd guess at spending around £500 or so. However, I have managed to get discounts, group buys, cheap personal buys etc. If you was to add up the face value of it all, I'd be guessing around £800 worth


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just ordered more wheel brushes...

2 silverline brushes (the ones that look identical to the megs gold glass ones). Cost £3 each, instead of about £10 that halfords charge for a megs one

also recieved my Gerbil wheel brush from CG other week, and took delivery today of my firt Vikan brush


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bl**dy hell that is a mighty fine collection you got there :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice wee lock up for your collection! Good idea. Ever thought about some insulation to help in the winter months? Wouldnt cost too much for that small area


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> ha ha
> 
> set up a NHS support group for us


Well if they can give over 100k to a fat family......:devil:

Nice collection mate... I tend not to think about how much I have spent on products....:lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

Jesus. Don't forget to budget for food. 
I remember the days...washing up liquid, dry with the towel out the bathroom, tcut and turtle wax.
Have you got an outside tap?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yep, outside tap....

cueball: i think i could claim some sort of mental addiction! hell, I'm sure someone claimed disability for "needing" sex all the time.

rtjc: yeah I've thought about insulation.... might look at something. could do with a bigger shed so I can store car bits in, and have things easy to access.... at the moment I just about empty the shed everytime i clean


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Bl**dy hell that is a mighty fine collection you got there :thumb:


cheers fella


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> cueball: i think i could claim some sort of mental addiction! hell, I'm sure someone claimed disability for "needing" sex all the time.


:wave::wave:


----------



## Pro Valet (Oct 20, 2008)

spent a few quid there then mate.lol


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow !!! Really nice collection and it grows faster than the Hulk !!! lollll
Very understanding wifey you have !!!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great collection mate :thumb: Just one quick question, what's in the sample bottles in this pic, and where did you get them from?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Imprez said:


> Wow !!! Really nice collection and it grows faster than the Hulk !!! lollll
> Very understanding wifey you have !!!


Not married, and no girlfriend 



charlie53 said:


> Great collection mate :thumb: Just one quick question, what's in the sample bottles in this pic, and where did you get them from?


Got it all from Ben @ Rubbish Boy

Think the samples are listed in the 1st post


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

other stuff I have got since... Not sure if I updated the thread

Lambswool Duster
Surfex HD (5L this time)
Dodo Juice Sour Power
Split Applicator Pads
Polishing Cloths

all from Ben @ Rubbish Boys

Think that's about it.....

Will be buying more at Edition 38 from the Dodo Juice stand


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice Collection
You have very good products there


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Great effort :thumb:

Bin the Megs Wheel Brush before you lose the tip and score the hell out of your alloys though :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

megs wheel brush fell apart.... replaced with two silverline brushes that look the same, and cost only £3 each. Never had a problem with the tip coming off


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> megs wheel brush fell apart.... replaced with two silverline brushes that look the same, and cost only £3 each. Never had a problem with the tip coming off


 would that be the one's with the black rubber handle & yellow bristles, as I have one of these the tip of mine was loose when I bought it but a little dab of super glue and all is fine.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that's the one


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Got more to add

Bought the following at Edition38:
Supernatural Wash Mitt (AKA, Wookies Fist)
Dodo Juice Time to Dry
Dodo Juice Austintacious
Dodo Juice Fantastic Fur
Megs Tyre Endurance Gel


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ANOTHER small update to the collection

Got in today to find a delivery from Alex at Serious Performance, my "reward" for winning the Detailing World **August Competition 2009 Sponsored by Serious Performance**










*Contents:*

2 x Serious Performance Uber Premium Detailing MF Towel (Link)
1 x Serious Performance 100% Genuine Sheepskin Wash Mitt With Thumb (Link)
500ml Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo (Link)
473ml Serious Performance Quick Detailer (Link)
15oz Finish Kare #2685 Carnauba Polymer Paste Wax (Link)
1 x Meguiars Even Coat Microfibre Applicator (Link)

Can't wait to try them! Like the smell of wax. Smells like a "proper/tradtional" car wax.

Thanks a lot Alex,

Mat


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Got these a few weeks ago










Today at Ultimate Dubs I purchased the following:














































Menz 100
Menz 3.02
Dodo Juice Sticker
Born Slippy
Yellow Poly Clay 
Wooden Tub of Dodo Juice Supernatural


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

what's up fella?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely collection there!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dawn... got a picture on my phone somewhere of the shed with a few extra products lol... looks like the pic in the first pic, but with extra bottles scattered at the front


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

todays delivery


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

latest "shed" pic


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

latest order today

Just got in (well, 20mins ago) and found this waiting for me:










Wonder what's in it...........










let's see what we have here then:
6 rolls of tape
1 bottle
1 E Z wheel brush
1 chemical head
1 foam head
2 standard heads
Menz Compound Pad
Menz Compound Spot Pad
Menz Polishing Spot Pad
Plush Drying Towel
303 Aerospace Protectant
Menz 203s
Poor Boys Bug Squash
Poor Boys Leather Stuff
Megs Sanding Block

Think that that's it..........


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow thats some collection now, Its threads like these that make me want to buy more and more :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella


----------



## ManUtdMatt (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely collection buddy, but i just thought id let you know if I'm not seeing things... you seem to have a toilet brush in your collection, am i seeing things??


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice collection lad


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

fook me, that's a lot of stuff... I bet I could get that whole shed in the back of my truck though  Now where's that thread with the pictures of where you live


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Matt what do you think of the detailing brushes? I need some to do my grills on my meg, especially the rear ones - would they be any good do you think?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

which detailing brushes? I use the swissvax style ones on our Liams Meg


----------

